# Lights



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Five prongs convinced me to get HPS lights. I ran a trip with them tonight, and they are awesome. 
Everything you read on this forum about HPS and the benefits is correct. 
I llllllllike them.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

ps. these are the lights xshark listed on one of the threads last month: the version with caps. Click on his link and that's it


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You have them set like the bowfishing guys do. I angle my halo's down a bunch compared to yours. Looks like a flattie killin machine though.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

I like my new hps set up. I am running 4 150w econolights with caps on 2. I am using a $89.99 generator from harbor freight. I have prolly 6hrs on this set up everything good so far.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Ron, I would angle them down a little more and you should get better light penetration.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Second that. What Elliot said.Be fine in clear water, but on those murky nights more down angle may be needed.How are the painted reflectors working for everyone????


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



bamafan611 said:


> Second that. What Elliot said.Be fine in clear water, but on those murky nights more down angle may be needed.How are the painted reflectors working for everyone????


I wish I'd known about the painted reflectors in 2008 instead of June of 2013! It makes the HPS that much more superior to others!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!! Good looking rig! Great website! Might hook up with on a trip!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



bamafan611 said:


> Second that. What Elliot said.Be fine in clear water, but on those murky nights more down angle may be needed.How are the painted reflectors working for everyone????


I wish I'd known about the painted reflectors in 2008 instead of June of 2013! It makes the HPS that much more superior to others!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on nice-looking Flattie Slayer!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

the generator you got from habour frights is it quiet


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

You boys gonna wake up one day and realize you ain't gotta listen to that generator. 12V LED!!!!!!


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Second that. What Elliot said.Be fine in clear water, but on those murky nights more down angle may be needed.How are the painted reflectors working for everyone????


Big possitive change! Love mine painted Terry

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> You boys gonna wake up one day and realize you ain't gotta listen to that generator. 12V LED!!!!!!


But then you won't have anything to keep
you warm on those cool nights
Plus they work good for running a fan on those hot nights too


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmike2010 said:


> Big possitive change! Love mine painted Terry
> 
> The best time to go fishing is when you can!


I have the paint to do mine but can't find any spare time to do it the last couple weeks.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

The paint made a nice difference in my halo's....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

gogetter said:


> I like my new hps set up. I am running 4 150w econolights with caps on 2. I am using a $89.99 generator from harbor freight. I have prolly 6hrs on this set up everything good so far.


How loud is that genny? 2 or 4 stroke?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



johnboatjosh said:


> You boys gonna wake up one day and realize you ain't gotta listen to that generator. 12V LED!!!!!!


Lol! My generator stays on idle with my four lights, less than 50 decibels. Took a buddy for the first time and he didn't realize I was running a Generator until it ran out of fuel....


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks. I worked hard on this boat. All the good stuff for charters: chartplotter , vhf, stereo system and all. However, for me, I prefer my meat boat. 14 foot long 36 inch wide jon boat with 18hp evinrude tiller. . Its ugly, but I like it. You ain't gotta worry about slammin it into a pier.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> I have the paint to do mine but can't find any spare time to do it the last couple weeks.


I did mine a couple of months ago. Well worth the time....Good luck finding any spare time though Elliot, That stuff is dang near impossible to come by.

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Night Shift said:


> Thanks. I worked hard on this boat. All the good stuff for charters: chartplotter , vhf, stereo system and all. However, for me, I prefer my meat boat. 14 foot long 36 inch wide jon boat with 18hp evinrude tiller. . Its ugly, but I like it. You ain't gotta worry about slammin it into a pier.


I love it! You wont regret the new set up for sure. Get those angled just right and its over with. Looks good man!

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! My generator stays on idle with my four lights, less than 50 decibels. Took a buddy for the first time and he didn't realize I was running a Generator until it ran out of fuel....


The Hondas and Yamahas are quiet for sure. Still a lot louder than a battery. :whistling:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

OK Gentlemen, just bought 2 cans of high-temp white. East wind a blowing and will check for jubilees through the weekend. Had a friend hit one Sunday morning in the mouth of Bon Secor and loaded up with 6 to 10 count shrimp and quite a few flounder. All he had was his landing net and half filled a cooler. A bait net would have filled several coolers he said if he'd had one. Flounder all over the beach and he sharpened a srtick to gigg a couple of dozen. Bet that was a fire drill to say the least. Had it all to himself and they don't usually happen that far South.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Big mike: gonna pitch them down a bit more. They are awesome, I like them a lot. Honda dropped rpm drastically with new lights. 
Josh; led not enuff light for my liking. I like the color of hps. Dirty water penetrating.
As for jubilee: guess ill keep checking. I live a mile and a half from billys in bon secour.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang Ron, This happened at the mouth. He was fishing the reef for specks and went inshore for some bait and came accross it. His pictures were awesome and the shrimp in the shallows all lite up with the blue tails made me sick.Barometer falling this weekend and plenty of rain with a East wind, all adds up to good conditions.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Terry we have the right conditions and I don't have the time.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Elliot , I will keep you informed. Know you're busy and the only free time I have right now is between midnight and 6AM.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Night Shift said:


> Big mike: gonna pitch them down a bit more. They are awesome, I like them a lot. Honda dropped rpm drastically with new lights.
> Josh; led not enuff light for my liking. I like the color of hps. Dirty water penetrating.
> As for jubilee: guess ill keep checking. I live a mile and a half from billys in bon secour.


http://www.customfitzled.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2976437

If you haven't, check these out. 5,000 lumens a piece and are available in "extra warm white" to match the color of the HPS lights. They'll light up the water further than you can gig one, I promise. Also, they generate 0 decibels. :thumbup:


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Well crap. Leaving in am to go to Alabama game on Saturday. I sure would like to get on a jubilee. Just my luck. Good luck to you guys. Hope the wind lays down.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

johnboatjosh said:


> http://www.customfitzled.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2976437
> 
> If you haven't, check these out. 5,000 lumens a piece and are available in "extra warm white" to match the color of the HPS lights. They'll light up the water further than you can gig one, I promise. Also, they generate 0 decibels. :thumbup:


You would need 10 of them to match a 400W HPS light's lumen. And a bank of battery's to go all night with. At 85$ each light thats $850. One 400W HPS light fixture is $120. Yes a genny is noisy but its lighter in the long run than enough battery's to make a night of it.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> You would need 10 of them to match a 400W HPS light's lumen. And a bank of battery's to go all night with. At 85$ each light thats $850. One 400W HPS light fixture is $120. Yes a genny is noisy but its lighter in the long run than enough battery's to make a night of it.


You got that right Jared. The led's just don't compare with lumen output of hps lights and the noise from an inverter gennie just doesn't bother me cause they're nice and quite.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Night Shift said:


> Thanks. I worked hard on this boat. All the good stuff for charters: chartplotter , vhf, stereo system and all. However, for me, I prefer my meat boat. 14 foot long 36 inch wide jon boat with 18hp evinrude tiller. . Its ugly, but I like it. You ain't gotta worry about slammin it into a pier.


 This is my Meat Boat haha I know what ya mean.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Roughly how many lumens are considered "sufficient" for flounder gigging?


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Heck Josh, I don't know. I used to fish with two 50 watt 12 volt bulbs and got fish. I commercial gigged with four 150 watt hallogens. I just switched to hps because I went with Hunter and Craig and likrd their lights. I've fished with a buddy that had leds. They are good.. with people that have a hard time seeing a flounder, even when I point them out, I need all the light I can get. The lights on my little boat are hallogens. Not as bright but enough for me by myself. Just a preference decision I guess..


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just got the reflectors painted and now it's impossible to look into the light. Test run tonight and we'll see if the water test pans out.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck Terry !!!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Night Shift said:


> Five prongs convinced me to get HPS lights. I ran a trip with them tonight, and they are awesome.
> Everything you read on this forum about HPS and the benefits is correct.
> I llllllllike them.


 Hey Ron, 
Nice switch, I have the two 500 watt halogen still on my boat and the 250 HPS light, the one HPS 250 puts out way more than the two 500 halogen and don't even pull the Honda 2,000 off idle. I love the HPS lights , plan on putting a 100 watt on each side later, by the way , be a looking for us next week, maybe just maybe them flounder will jubilee ??????? and my old buddy can stab a few ????


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking forward to it Jim. I'm watching tides and wind and so forth. Headed out now for a trip. Craig and I went last night. Did good. Not a massive amount of fish but a great time. I love it. See you soon.


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Ron

What wattage are your new HPS lights?


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

they are 150 each. I know they are the same as five prongs, flounderslayerman. I think bamafan has 250s. I got them from econolights. I got the link from a post that xshark put on here. mine are the ones with caps, just like five prongs. They are great. Ive got some halogen fixtures on the work bench in the barn.


----------

